# Looking for a tripod under $100 that's as good as a $500



## jdramirez (May 17, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FTRV7EC?ie=UTF8&at=&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links

First off, let me apologize for asking a question that has been asked half a hundred times... but here we go.

I find a roof on Amazon that gets solid reviews and it is almost perfect for my needs.

Her are my needs: 
It doesn't have to be that light weight, but aluminum would be nice.
I want a removable leg which works as a monopod.
I prefer a wing release on the legs rather than the screw type, but I can live with it.
I want a ball head.
I want a removable head so I can use the legs as a flash stand with an umbrella bracket.
And here's the deal breaker for me... I want the monopod to have the additional spokes which turn it into a tripod.

So do I need to start my own tripod company to get all of these specifications?

I found one on Amazon that meets four of the above, but I'd really like the retractable spokes.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 17, 2014)

Go to a camera store and look at what you can get for $200 (Assume you can find one online for half that). It might be pretty frustrating. I'm hoping that you do not want to risk a expensive DSLR and lens on one of these, breaking a P&S might cost you twice the price of the tripod. They pick models with tiny hands to hold those little things in photos, so it might be very tiny, those 5 section legs are probably 1/4 or less at the bottom. There are so many negatives out there, 

Sorry to be so negative, but I've been there and tried that. If you can find a good set of used legs, then buy them and look for a decent head.

At the very least, get a tripod with underhook, and hang a weight like your camera bag on it, so it does not tip over in a slight breeze, and is stable enough to take a 1 or 2 sec exposure. Even the pricy tripods need a lot of skill to take long exposures when there is a breeze. 

Also be careful, they often hide the fact that they are coming from China, so returns will cost you $50 for shipping, and no parts are available.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 17, 2014)

*Looking for a tripod under $100 that's as good as a $500*

Hephaestus made one. The unicorn used it for a while. You'll have to ask the One-Eyed One-Horned Flying Purple People Eater where it is now.


----------



## tolusina (May 17, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> *Looking for a tripod under $100 that's as good as a $500*
> 
> Hephaestus made one. The unicorn used it for a while. You'll have to ask the One-Eyed One-Horned Flying Purple People Eater where it is now.


I think he may have actually made two. One he kept, the other for Mom.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 17, 2014)

I know this unit is not in your price range, but it's ROCK solid. You can take out grizzly bear with this tripod: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/754168-REG/Manfrotto_MT057C3_G_3_Section_Carbon_Fiber_Tripod.html


----------



## jdramirez (May 17, 2014)

I appreciate yall's concern, but I don't do many long exposures... some, but nothing that requires a big investment. And I generally lol bears with my bare hands... using a tripod just wouldn't be fair. 

And having said all of that.... I have an old velbon that I used to do some video, and a dolica that I paid twenty bucks for... ski in my experience, I don't see the NEED for a really expensive tripod... and so for me, spending $100 on one is really pushing it.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 18, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I appreciate yall's concern, but I don't do many long exposures... some, but nothing that requires a big investment. And I generally lol bears with my bare hands... using a tripod just wouldn't be fair.
> 
> And having said all of that.... I have an old velbon that I used to do some video, and a dolica that I paid twenty bucks for... ski in my experience, I don't see the NEED for a really expensive tripod... and so for me, spending $100 on one is really pushing it.



does it have to be full height?

I got a small one that i take everywhere simply because i never bring the big expensive ones with its only about 30cm tall but packs down to about the size of a 100 f2.8 lens including ball head. it was well under $100 no monopod option though or extra feet...


----------



## jdramirez (May 18, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> does it have to be full height?
> 
> I got a small one that i take everywhere simply because i never bring the big expensive ones with its only about 30cm tall but packs down to about the size of a 100 f2.8 lens including ball head. it was well under $100 no monopod option though or extra feet...



That's interesting... I haven't thought about that... about 50% of the time I'm at 30 inches or smaller because I photograph my 8 month old on the floor... but I'm leaning towards no...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 18, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I appreciate yall's concern, but I don't do many long exposures... some, but nothing that requires a big investment. And I generally lol bears with my bare hands... using a tripod just wouldn't be fair.
> 
> And having said all of that.... I have an old velbon that I used to do some video, and a dolica that I paid twenty bucks for... ski in my experience, I don't see the NEED for a really expensive tripod... and so for me, spending $100 on one is really pushing it.


 
I'd say keep a eye on Craigslist. Dolcia is one of the better low end tripods, and some of the Velbon models are too. Costco has a Dolcia on sale right now, but it does not have a ball head.

I'd have a tough time recommending a particular model unless I've used it. I have used a few that I do not recommend. I must have half a dozen old tripods out in my studio, they keep piling up, because they sometimes come with used kits that I buy. I took a whole armload of tripods and donated them to a local photography summer camp for kids, along with a box of used film SLR's. Nothing to worry about if one of the old Yashica or Minolta cameras falls over, they can be had for $5 and less.

I picked up a nicer Manfrotto aluminum tripod last fall because I wanted the head, and it was one of those give-away things that I stumble across on Craigslist. The photographer had a ton of high end RRS heads, Gizo legs, etc, I don't know why he had the lower end stuff, it wasn't junk, but a huge gap in quality. There was a monopod, tripod, and two or three decent heads.


----------



## jdramirez (May 21, 2014)

I decided against the one from china/amazon. It is a touch short... I'm cheap with the legs... but I think I might get another dolica since it is a devil I already dance with, and then just get a better ball head... so... thanks all.


----------



## drjlo (May 21, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I decided against the one from china/amazon. It is a touch short... I'm cheap with the legs... but I think I might get another dolica since it is a devil I already dance with, and then just get a better ball head... so... thanks all.



I think I have the same Dolica, and the funny thing is I have since bought a couple of "affordable" carbon fiber tripods (still WAY more than the Aluminum Dolica). Guess what, Dolica kicks their ass for solidity and stability! I ended up taking the nicer ballhead off the carbon fiber tripod and put it on the Dolica, whose weak point was the included ballhead. The "Weifeng" ballhead that came with one of the CF tripod is quite solid even


----------

